# RAF Upottery (Smeatharpe)



## Foxylady (Feb 1, 2009)

This is my first airfield and somewhat of a long-held dream of mine. Visited with ricasso and a huge thanks to him for driving and for the excellent company. It wasn't until we arrived that I realised I could never have done this on my own by bus and hoof, as it's a huge site, and as it was we only covered a part of it.

The airfield was opened on 17th February, 1944 and became USAAF Station 462. It has since been made famous by the book and TV series 'Band of Brothers', about the 506th Parachute Infantry Regiment, 101st Airborne Division (Easy Company). It eventually closed during November 1948.

For more information please see Krela and Bishop's excellent report, link below.

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/mai...+upottery+(smeatharpe)&highlight=raf+upottery

Some old photos showing members of the 101st Airborne Division preparing to load and ready for take-off during May and June, 1944.

















Onto the photos. 

Our first sight at the entrance. Welcoming committee.  A Bofors AA Gun.






On the airfield site itself we saw a line of buildings a couple of fields away with the unmistakable outline of the Watch Office on the horizon. This then, was our first port of call.

*The watch Office.*














































More in a mo.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 1, 2009)

*Floodlight Trailer and Tractor Shed.*











With accompanying small, roofless building which may have been a blast shelter.






*Night Flying Equipment Store.*
















Four of these were found in front of the store for securing open the doors.






*Crew, Rest Locker and Drying Rooms.*

Only the H-Block foundations remain along with the chimney. 











*Squadron and Flight Offices.*


























The concrete plinths for the stoves are still there, and in one of them are the remains of the tin stove pipe with the outlet above.































And some more.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 1, 2009)

*Latrines.*


























*Banjo Dispersal Runway.*






*Petrol Stores.*






Hedges have been shored up by pieces of runway.
















The central track of the runway has been dug up to create a ditch, leaving piles of tarmac at the side. An intersecting runway can be seen on the other side.






The skeletal remains of a general purpose hut.






A blast wall.






Several piles of wrecked nissen hut remains were found, some bits of which have been put to use by the farmer as feeding pens.











*The Bomb Stores.*

Not one remained intact...just the retaining walls and piles of brick and concrete.











And finally, this piece of upturned runway tarmac that ricasso brought to my attention. As he said, it shows how they used just about anything for hard core.






Just as a taster, and because I think this is wonderful...two photos of the memorial plaque at Dunkeswell Airport. We went there after Upottery but as there wasn't enought time to do justice to the place, we left it for another day. Hope you've enjoyed!


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Feb 1, 2009)

Excellent!!

M


----------



## ashless (Feb 1, 2009)

Tastefully done, nice work you two


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 1, 2009)

A great Report Foxy 

So much to see!
A good variety of buildings. The Bofor AA Gun must have been one of the highlights 

Thanks for sharing matey,

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## krela (Feb 1, 2009)

> With accompanying small, roofless building which may have been a blast shelter.



Mech & Eng plinth


----------



## ricasso (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks Foxy for hosting an excellent day, haven't laughed so much for ages, just a few pic to add














Foxys in there somewhere













inside the nissen hut, I could only get this shot by sticking my hand through a crack in the door and hope for the best!


----------



## borntobemild (Feb 1, 2009)

very nice report. 
Old WWII airbases are amongst the most evocative places to explore imo. 
Not just because of the buildings themselves, but the thought that so many young men will have lived where you're exploring, waiting impatiently for the order to scramble despite not knowing whether they would ever return. 
Your photos capture the atmosphere perfectly.


----------



## tonyque2 (Feb 1, 2009)

Never realised there was so much of interest still left to see out there. Must get out a bit more !!!  Good pics as usual Foxy. Thanks


----------



## tonyque2 (Feb 1, 2009)

Just seen the other pics from recasso. Very interesting Thanks


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 1, 2009)

Thankyou for all your comments, everyone. 

Ricasso, thanks for adding your photos...great stuff. Love the light switch.  Twas a good day.

Krela, as soon as I'd read your reply I knew I recognised it! I think I must have seen it on one of your reports before. Funny thing is, the ones we saw weren't noted down on the original maps that I had from the RAF Museum. Other than that, the maps were very helpful for identifying stuff...not to mention the 'where the f--- are we' factor! 

Cheers.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 1, 2009)

Excellent pics you two, it looks like you had a brilliant day of exploring. Love seeing the watch tower, and all the other bits and pieces of buildings all dotted around the airfield. Love the memorial too.

CHeers mate, we must be on the same wavelength at the mo lol, doing the WW2 airfields. 

 Sal


----------



## krela (Feb 1, 2009)

You have to go back and check out the technical and accommodation areas.


----------



## ricasso (Feb 1, 2009)

krela said:


> You have to go back and check out the technical and accommodation areas.



I'm sure that can be arranged!


----------



## herts digger (Feb 1, 2009)

*What a place!*

Hi foxylady,my god ,what an amazing place,had the full account from Ricasso this evening,not a bad chap is he,sounds like you had a brilliant day,you must have shares in Boots the chemist getting all those photos developed,keep up the exellant work and remember ,its all out there to be found,so keep searching


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 2, 2009)

krela said:


> You have to go back and check out the technical and accommodation areas.



Definitely! I didn't realise how much we'd missed until I was checking out the map earlier for the correct names to buildings. 



ricasso said:


> I'm sure that can be arranged!



Goodo!  Oh, and forgot to say it's great that the inside pic of the nissen hut came out okay. That waggon was amazing.

Cheers Sal...I was thinking that earlier. It must be the year of the airfield as well as the year of the boat! 

Thanks herts digger.  I use an independant printers, which is a bit more expensive than other places, but I get special discount when I take in several films at once. I'm in there so often that they've got the order written out before I'm even through the door! 

Borntobemild...you've expressed that feeling exactly. It's amazing, isn't it! The whole windswept desolation of it. Oh, and thanks for the heads up about the RAF Museum maps, btw. That was really useful. 

Tony, I can send you photocopies of the maps if you'd like to see what's there. Pm me if you'd like them. 

Cheers Lb.  Seeing the gun took my breath away...I didn't expect to see that! I'll tell you what else got to me though, was seeing the old kettle and imagining the guys sitting around the stove and having a brew up. Sometimes it's those little items that make you remember the people that were once there all those years ago.

Thanks for your comments, Ashless and TnM.


----------



## Neosea (Feb 2, 2009)

Cool explore, glad you both had a great time


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks, N. I must admit that has got to have been one of the coolest explores I've been on...just seeing the gun first and the windswept airfield stretching into the distance gave me such a buzz, and then finding one thing after another...a real explore in the truest sense.  It was cold too!


----------



## ricasso (Feb 2, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Thanks, N. I must admit that has got to have been one of the coolest explores I've been on...just seeing the gun first and the windswept airfield stretching into the distance gave me such a buzz, and then finding one thing after another...a real explore in the truest sense.  It was cold too!



and wet underfoot !


----------



## krela (Feb 2, 2009)

The Bofors is new, it wasn't there last year.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 2, 2009)

ricasso said:


> and wet underfoot !



 I don't know how I manage to do it, but I was splattered in mud almost up to my knees!


----------



## Neosea (Feb 2, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Thanks, N. I must admit that has got to have been one of the coolest explores I've been on...just seeing the gun first and the windswept airfield stretching into the distance gave me such a buzz, and then finding one thing after another...a real explore in the truest sense.  It was cold too!





ricasso said:


> and wet underfoot !



That's cool, it's more fun braving the elements to get a good result.


----------



## ricasso (Feb 2, 2009)

Neosea said:


> That's cool, it's more fun braving the elements to get a good result.



couldn't agree more, sometimes it makes it more of an achievement

BTW Foxy battled through it all (including numerous big gates and fences) like a real trooper


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 2, 2009)

krela said:


> The Bofors is new, it wasn't there last year.



I wondered about that because I hadn't seen anything about it on your reports etc, so we were really surprised to see it. I'd love to find out who owns it and put it there...the airfield itself is slowly being ripped apart by the look of it, so I wouldn't have thought it was the farmer! 
A fantastic bonus, though! 
Was the indoor Go-Kart place there when you went?


----------



## krela (Feb 2, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> I wondered about that because I hadn't seen anything about it on your reports etc, so we were really surprised to see it. I'd love to find out who owns it and put it there...the airfield itself is slowly being ripped apart by the look of it, so I wouldn't have thought it was the farmer!
> A fantastic bonus, though!
> Was the indoor Go-Kart place there when you went?



Indoor? No, there's been a banger track there for years but I don't remember an indoor track.

The whole site was split and sold in 2006, someone from London purchased the control tower with the intention of preserving it, other bits were purchased by local farmers, I can't remember the exact details. I hope the technical site isn't in danger because there's a lot there.

Are they tearing up the runways? They used to have official mod meet drag races on them until very recently, and they were also used by a model aircraft club.

Dunkeswell and Culmhead are both worth spending some time on too, there's a lot that's well hidden, PM me for details


----------



## krela (Feb 2, 2009)

P.S. any chance I could beg some scans of your air ministry maps?


----------



## ricasso (Feb 2, 2009)

krela said:


> The Bofors is new, it wasn't there last year.



whoever owns it they want to be careful, it wouldn't take much for somone to winch it onto a low loader


----------



## krela (Feb 2, 2009)

ricasso said:


> whoever owns it they want to be careful, it wouldn't take much for somone to winch it onto a low loader



No that's what I thought.

I think I know where it came from, there aren't too many carriage mounted ones left in circulation now.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 2, 2009)

krela said:


> Indoor? No, there's been a banger track there for years but I don't remember an indoor track.



There's a building there but it doesn't look as if it's in business anymore. We found some plastic stadium seating dumped near one of the outlying huts.



krela said:


> The whole site was split and sold in 2006, someone from London purchased the control tower with the intention of preserving it, other bits were purchased by local farmers, I can't remember the exact details. I hope the technical site isn't in danger because there's a lot there.



I recall reading about that now you've mentioned it.



krela said:


> Are they tearing up the runways? They used to have official mod meet drag races on them until very recently, and they were also used by a model aircraft club.



Just one area from what we saw...a middle lane of three.



krela said:


> Dunkeswell and Culmhead are both worth spending some time on too, there's a lot that's well hidden, PM me for details



Cheers krela, I will. 



krela said:


> P.S. any chance I could beg some scans of your air ministry maps?



I can't scan them as they're A2 size, but I've got some spare photocopies that I had done and that you can have. I'll send them to you if you'd like to pm me your address.


----------



## krela (Feb 2, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> There's a building there but it doesn't look as if it's in business anymore. We found some plastic stadium seating dumped near one of the outlying huts.



Aaaaah okay there was a building there but I just assumed it was for mechanics or something associated to the banger track, we didn't look that closely to be honest.


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm loving the horses all over the place.


----------



## ricasso (Feb 3, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> I'm loving the horses all over the place.



yeah, gorgeous ain't they, there was a big old shire there as well, fine critter, wish I had got a shot of him


----------



## LutEx (Feb 3, 2009)

When I read the title I was sure I'd heard of it - yes, it was from Band of Brothers! 

I'd love to get to that place!!


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 3, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> I'm loving the horses all over the place.



Lovely things. They were quite small too and a bit shy. They trotted over to see us then all stood with one hoof raised, then trotted off again when we moved towards them. 



LutEx said:


> When I read the title I was sure I'd heard of it - yes, it was from Band of Brothers!
> 
> I'd love to get to that place!!



Send a pm if you're ever over this way LutEx, and I'll give you links/direction details, etc.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 3, 2009)

That old wooden cart is fab 

Great find!!!

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 3, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> That old wooden cart is fab
> 
> Great find!!!



Cheers Lb. 
A pity we couldn't get inside the nissen hut as there were some interesting things in there. That waggon was a real find, though.


----------



## evilbill-agqx (Feb 26, 2009)

Sweet report you two, love the photos! 

(Sorry if I'm reviving a dead thread! )


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 26, 2009)

evilbill-agqx said:


> (Sorry if I'm reviving a dead thread! )



Resurrect away! 

Cheers, evilbill.  Dunkeswell coming up soon, with an addition to our posse so even more photos!


----------



## evilbill-agqx (Feb 26, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Resurrect away!
> 
> Cheers, evilbill.  Dunkeswell coming up soon, with an addition to our posse so even more photos!



Looking forward to it!


----------



## TuningHouse (May 12, 2009)

Sorry for draggin up an old thread, but i used to drag race at Smeatharpe - and never seen any of this. Going to use alot of petrol in the car this weekend i feel  Best buy another memory card too

Awesome pictures - you may have guessed but im tag searching Devon haha


----------



## Foxylady (May 14, 2009)

TuningHouse said:


> ...i used to drag race at Smeatharpe - and never seen any of this ...you may have guessed but im tag searching Devon haha



Ah, we saw the old drag racing track. 
I thought you might have been searching Devon, for some reason! 
TH, if you email me, as I suggested on the Tannery thread, I'll send you some photo-copies of the original airfield maps as well as the other info. You'll be able to see where to go then...saves missing out on stuff. 
If you want company, let me know, as I'd love to revisit. We missed out on a fair bit of stuff, despite having the maps!


----------



## swanseamale47 (May 14, 2009)

Interesting report and good pics, many thanks for sharing. Wayne


----------



## Foxylady (May 14, 2009)

Cheers, Wayne.


----------



## moltke (May 14, 2009)

Very nice shots, and the captions are smooth too. Thanks very much for sharing! As for the AA gun ... shame someone would try to swipe it ... but guess that's the way it is. Hopefully she'll be okay.


----------



## TuningHouse (May 14, 2009)

Just been out there today (over eager i know) drove all around, got some good shots of the control block, and the barrack (which was full of Pigeons) and a small water tower. I bet ive missed loads  And it was pouring down so camera got all wet  

Not a great time, but will deffinatly go again


----------



## Foxylady (May 14, 2009)

moltke said:


> Very nice shots, and the captions are smooth too. Thanks very much for sharing! As for the AA gun ... shame someone would try to swipe it ... but guess that's the way it is. Hopefully she'll be okay.



Thanks for your comments, Moltke. 
At another WW2 venue yesterday, one of the owners said that they were trying to get the Gun over to their site. In one way it would be good, as it would have more protection there, but it's also a lot nearer the city where they've already had break-ins and damage. So, I think it's probably best to stay where it is!


----------



## Kaputnik (May 14, 2009)

Great pics you two, looks like there's lots still to see there, someone i work with, who is a big fan of Band of brothers is staying near there over the bank hols and wants to visit the airfield, so i'll tell him to search out your report, so he knows what to look for


----------



## Foxylady (May 14, 2009)

Thanks, Kaputnik.  I have to go back at some point, as there is still a lot more to find.
The three Blackdown Hills airfields (Upottery, Dunkeswell and Culmhead) are all so close to each other that some of the dispersed sites almost overlap, so there's loads to see. 
Tell your mate to check out the Upottery memorial. It's situated on the side of the road inside a sentry point, which looks like a narrow brick bus stop!  It's very moving as the local schoolchildren have placed crosses and photos of the men from the 101st division who died in action, and the names of those stationed there.


----------



## Kaputnik (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info about the memorial, and the other nearby airfields, Foxy, i'll pass it on. It's good to know that the schoolkids are being taught about what went on back in those dark days, and have been to pay their respects too.


----------

